# Took the plunge.  Elinchrom lights on the way...



## Tee (Mar 20, 2012)

After weeks of deciding on a monolight set-up, I finally clicked the 'buy' button on the shopping cart I had been staring at for days.  I decided on the Elinchrom 500/250 BXRI kit and added another softbox to the order along with a Vagabond Mini portable power pack.  Should be here by Friday.  Woohoo!!


----------



## tirediron (Mar 20, 2012)

Su-weeeeeeeet!  :thumbup:


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 20, 2012)

wow!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 20, 2012)

Tee, I'm looking forward to your performance findings with the vagabond mini. I'm considering more Elinchroms in my gear pile too.


----------



## Tee (Mar 21, 2012)

I looked hard at the Innovatronix line of battery packs but feel the Vagabond will meet my needs.  I don't see myself doing projects needing a lot of battery use but there's an artist space a few blocks away a friend will let me use and it's not electrical outlet friendly.  I felt getting the Vagabond will give me more options on shooting locations.


----------



## Village Idiot (Mar 21, 2012)

Good luck with that combination. Make sure you report back to let us know if the BXRI lights will actually work with the mini.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Mar 21, 2012)

Congrats on pulling the trigger,  I'm jealous of the vagabond. I have a car shoot tonight and I hate leaving my ab400 at home.   Be sure to hrow up pics when it gets here.


----------



## Tee (Mar 22, 2012)

As you can imagine my excitement to get home today as my lights arrived.  Like a kid on Christmas morning I excitedly opened the box.  Then...a sound of something loose was heard.  The knot in my stomach began to tighten.  As I unzipped the carrying case the lights were in, I was sucker punched with the sight of both bulbs shattered into pieces.  The glass was inside the unit as well.  

Not to worry as B&H customer service shipped another set and will be here tomorrow.  I have to wait a day but am happy the issue was taken for action so quickly.  What I'm more upset over is the way Elinchrom originally packaged it.  You'd think for paying for an "upper tier" of lighting they would've packed the lights a little better.  Not an ounce of protective bubble wrap or styrofoam to prevent shifting of the lights was inside the original packaging (the B&H shipping box was packed perfectly). 

Thumbs up to B&H customer service
Thumbs down to Elinchrom.  P.S.  the decal on the 500 BXRI was peeling as well.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 22, 2012)

Wish you'd have taken a pic of that packaging quagmire!


----------



## Tee (Mar 22, 2012)

I took some pics with my cell.  The protective shell for the bulbs was on but did little good.  I took the shell off and stood them up to take the shot.  I didn't remove any protective lining.


----------



## Tee (Mar 23, 2012)

Woohoo!  Replacement lights came today.  Everything was boxed great and the modeling bulbs were in separate boxes.  After watching a few unboxing videos last night I noticed in the kit set the bulbs come packaged separately.  Mine were not.  I wonder if I got a mispick?  The previous decals were faded and peeling.  My new ones look great.  Anywho, for the 2 of you who were following along, all is well again.  Here's a quick photo of the 500BXRI taken using the 250BXRI and Portalite softbox that came with the kit.  I also bought an Interfit 35X47 softbox with their Elinchrom speedring.  I'm looking forward to experimenting tonight with that.  I have the Vagabond Mini charging up right now.  Christmas in March?  It is for me. :mrgreen:


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice!  

Great news on the product packaging.


----------



## Tee (Mar 27, 2012)

A few mentioned above on how well the Vagabond Mini works with the Elinchrom's.  I used the vagabond the last few days and was very pleased.  I have about 400 images on this charge and the battery power light just went to half full (I was shooting between 200 - 250ws).  I did not do any rapid firing shots to test the recycle time; all I know was everytime I clicked, the lights went off.:thumbup:  So...not really a scientific report but for the way I shoot it worked well.  I will have a better report after Saturday as I'm shooting a model outside and I anticpate quicker shooting.  The stuff I did last night and today was just static images in my place and experimenting.  

BTW, after the whole mishap with the bulbs, I freaking love this set-up.  The ability to wirelessly power up and down the lights from the Skyport on my camera rocks.  The Portalite softboxes that came with it are easy-peasy to set up and I was surprised at the nice soft light it produces given only an outer diffuser.  I'm also pleased with the Interfit softbox and their speedring for Elinchrom which saved me over a  $100 and now provides alternatives.  Don't get me wrong, I'm still going to splurge for the upper end Elinchrom softboxes but the Interfit is a nice bridge till the play money beefs up in the bank account.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice! You will have fun with that gear!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Mar 27, 2012)

I have a small inventory of spare bulbs as I have had the experience of busting a main bulb when I put a modifier on....I love the Elinchrom lights. Enjoy yours!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 27, 2012)

Tee thanks for posting up this info and congrats again!  I heard the vagabond Bx series works with those and saw it on youtube but your thread is WORD


----------



## Tee (Mar 27, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> I have a small inventory of spare bulbs as I have had the experience of busting a main bulb when I put a modifier on....I love the Elinchrom lights. Enjoy yours!



I think I'm going to order a few.  I lightly tapped one as I was taking the softbox off.  I puckered something fierce. 




2WheelPhoto said:


> Tee thanks for posting up this info and congrats again!  I heard the vagabond Bx series works with those and saw it on youtube but your thread is WORD



Thanks, 2Wheel.  :thumbup:


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 9, 2012)

Tee you still liking your new lights and the Vaga mini?


----------



## Tee (Apr 12, 2012)

I am but I'm traveling at the moment (in the Keys right now) so I haven't used them in a week.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 12, 2012)

Tee said:


> I am but I'm traveling at the moment (in the Keys right now) so I haven't used them in a week.



Awesome, I recently took a motorcycle ride down there for a piece of Key lime pie. If you take i-75 back home look me up on your way through Tampa


----------

